# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Lepiota helveola

## Azuer

_Lepiota helveola_, una seta muy parecida a la que veíamos en el post anterior: http://foros.embalses.net/showthread...ta-t%C3%B3xica
También presenta un tamaño pequeño, la cutícula rota en pequeñas escamas concéntricas de color rojizo o rosado y el pie, que tiene tonos rosados, presenta un anillo membranoso con la cara externa de aspecto similar a la cutícula. Como su prima, también es muy tóxica.

Al contrario que la anterior, ésta es una seta muy rara y ha generado muchas confusiones desde su descripción original, debido a las interpretaciones que han hecho distintos autores. De hecho, si os metéis en internet, la mayoría de las fotos que aparecen bajo el nombre de _Lepiota helveola_ no se corresponden con esta especie, sino con _L. josserandii_, _L. brunneoincarnata_, _L. cristata_, _L. boudieri_ y otras...

Las fotos que os pongo corresponden a la descripción original de Bresadola, la que hizo en 1881 de _Lepiota helveola_.







Como veis es bastante parecida a _L. cristata_ (cutícula rota en pequeñas escamas, pie rosado con anillo) por lo que, ante la duda, hay que recurrir al microscopio. En este caso las esporas son ovoides o elipsoidales, también dextrinoides y la pileipellis está formada por una tricodermis de elementos cortos:

Esporas (en agua):


Esporas dextrinoides (reactivo de Melzer)


Pileipellis en tricodermis de elementos cortos:




Elementos de la pileipellis a mayores aumentos:



Saludos.

----------

embalses al 100% (25-nov-2015),frfmfrfm (23-nov-2015),HUESITO (25-nov-2015),JMTrigos (23-nov-2015),termopar (23-nov-2015)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Algún día me haré yo tambien con un microscopio para poder analizarlo todo ahí, por simple curiosidad. 
Muchas gracias Azuer!!  :Smile:

----------

